# Window a/c in vinyl windows



## AlexGB (Apr 15, 2007)

I am curious as to how you would install -- or maybe I should say *if *you would install -- a window air conditioner in a double hung vinyl window.  Installation instructions for practically all the ones I've looked at online (GE, Frigidaire, Whirlpool, etc.) use the standard method of drilling screws into the bottom edge of the sash in order to secure the a/c in place.  What if you have nearly-new vinyl windows and can't bear the thought of drilling into them?  Is it even advisable to put a screw hole in a vinyl sash?


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey AlexGB:
You can set the A/C unit on the window sill (keep an eye on the sill and use a wood support if it begins to sag)  but forget the screws in the sash. I like to use swing chain from the back of the unit to the window header, rather than the bracing from the bottom. It makes a cleaner looking job.
Glenn


----------



## AlexGB (Apr 16, 2007)

Uh...okay, I guess.  I'm trying to picture what a swing chain looks like.  It would attach from the top of the window, outside, extending down to the top rear of the a/c unit?  And what secures the upper sash to keep intruders from raising it, popping out the a/c and gaining entry to the house.  Thanks.


----------



## cibula11 (Apr 16, 2007)

That's correct.  Intruders would have to remove the chains that extend from the a/c to the window header.  If you are that concerned you could connect the two chains with a lock.  Or lock windows from the inside.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Alex:
Your local hardware store will direct you to the swing chain (it is simply a wire based chain that is designed for lightweight use) and I would attach the chain to the bottom of the back of the air conditioner. The chains would offer no extra security; they are only to hold up the weight of the A/C to keep it from ripping out the sashes. Vinyl windows are usually "tilt panes" for easy washing and there is not much to keep them in the track. 
For intruder protection, there are several ways to remedy that:
1. cut strips of wood to place on top of the lower sash and tightly fitted to the top of the window
2. drill through the inner sash and into the outer sash, place a 16d nail in the sashes on the right and left; thus locking the two together
3. drill through the sashes and into the frame on each side, again inserting 16d nails in the holes. In either case the holes should be drilled in a downward angle to keep the nails from slipping out.
I'm sure there are some other methods to secure the windows; these are just some ideas I have used in the past.
Glenn


----------



## Solebury William (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Alex, wondering if you ever figured out what to do.  I am faced with an identical problem but the swing chain idea from glenjanie isn't my answer.


----------

